# Daffodil Classic anyone?



## Geddy5 (Feb 21, 2005)

I was just wondering if anyone else in Wa. State is going to ride the Daffodil Classic on April, 17? I'm going to ride it, but am not sure which ride I'm going to do yet. My buddy is pretty new to riding, and I'm not sure if he'll be able to do one of the 50 mile routes, and I'm not ready to do the 100 yet. I'm going to use all the big rides this year to get ready for the biggy - RAPSody (ride around Puget Sound), a two day, 165 mile ride starting and ending in Tacoma. Should be a good time...if the weather cooperates.  
Hope to see ya there.


----------

